
Moonrim II: The Revolutionary Ergonomic Keyboard - jesperht
https://moonrim.io/
======
detritus
I appreciate that this is a flippant comment, but the still grab from the
YouTube video made me chortle - it shows a few lines of garbled text which
pseudo-confirmed my immediate thoughts about the unit - "but I can't see what
I'm doing?"

.

This might be great for certain 3d computer games..

